# Troubleshooting help needed | Long continuous beeps during bootup + System freezes



## info4rage (Apr 7, 2013)

Issue:
1) There is a loud continuous beep which is emitted from the internal speaker while the O/S (win xp Sp3) is booting up. The system boot up beep comes fine and there are no issues till the windows loading screen comes up. This is when the long continuous beep starts (about 80% of the time) and then stays on till the login screen come up, it disappears post that
2) The system has slowed down since these beeps started and hangs frequently (for up to a minute) if kept running for 4-5 hours. Winrar extraction is taking 4-5 times what it used to take earlier

What I have tried:
1) Removed and run system with just one RAM module in one of the slots/tried changing the slots
2) ensured CPU fan and system fan were running and temperatures were under control
3) Made a boot-able memtest CD and ran it. It showed no errors in the ram modules
4) While debugging i realized that i am running a 32 bit OS which wont recognize more that 3.5 GB of ram. I took out one module and ran with just one for a few days and then put the second one back in. hanging problem is less frequent now.

Additional info:
- Easy tune 6 (monitoring software from Gigabyte) frequently gives a warning that the system fan (not CPU fan) is running at lower RPM however the the system temp was fine (lower than defined threshold)
- When i start a new program, there is a quick whirring sound which comes from the system (CPU presumably) for a second. Monitor and hard disks are setup to sleep after 20 minutes of inactivity
Whiel debuggign i realised that i am running a 32 bit OS which wont recongnise more that 3.5 gb of ram. I took out one module and ran with just one for a few days and then put the second oen back in. hanging problem is less frequent now.

Can someone help me figure out the meanign of the beep. Gigabyte manual has no documentation about the beep and also help eliminate the hanging problem,


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

What was the patter or beep?


----------



## info4rage (Apr 7, 2013)

Its a single continuous beep...does not repeat


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

info4rage said:


> Its a single continuous beep...does not repeat


From here it seems to be a power issue or a loose card. What PSU are you using? Please verify that. Also post your complete config.


----------



## info4rage (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a corsair CX500 Power supply (500 W).. have tried to detail out rig in the signature but am attachign some screenshots which will give you more details .. 


Rig configuration (quick summary+CPU and memory details)


Spoiler








Performance monitoring while runing winrar, a 480p video running on VLC and some downloading happening in parallel


Spoiler







The monitoring software from gigabyte suggested that the system fan should be running at 1500 RPM but mine runs well under that...Also my UPS as mentioned in my signature is APC Back-UPS ES 500 which i beleive provides 300 W.. could that be causing some issue.

thanks for helping out..much appreciated


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

Try the following:

> update the BIOS.

> Update ALL drivers.

> Clear the CMOS settings.

> Clean the motherboard gently (not necessary, but may help in unknown ways )

> Try running Ubuntu (or any other flavour of Linux) to see if the problem persists.


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2013)

@ OP - I think your HDD is acting up .. check the HDD for bad cable and it's smart status .. use HDTune or HDD manufacturers diagnostic tool. Check Sata port and the cable.. if needed swap them and use a different Sata power cable of the PSu.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 8, 2013)

Op, can you tell your motherboard model so that the exact meaning of beep can be found?

Op, can you tell your motherboard model so that the exact meaning of beep can be found?


----------



## info4rage (Apr 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Op, can you tell your motherboard model so that the exact meaning of beep can be found?
> 
> Op, can you tell your motherboard model so that the exact meaning of beep can be found?



Its a Gigabyte motherboard.... model number is GA-A75M-S2V


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 8, 2013)

info4rage said:


> Its a Gigabyte motherboard.... model number is GA-A75M-S2V


It has either Award or AMI Bios, but the post code info was not clear enough. Try using a different ram in you'r system. Also, is there any problem once the system has started?


----------

